# why I shoot GRIM REAPER BROADHEADS



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

step aside rage.... lets see your 2 inches of resistance garbage do this to a shoulder..oh and through the opposite one as well. meat in the freezer ...


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to agree with you on the Reapers! Made the mistake of trying the 2 blade Rages and went right back to the Grim Reapers.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Watch em' Drop!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you process your own deer? The reason I ask is I'd like to see a pic of the hole thru the shoulder bone. I kinda wonder that shot did anymore than nick bone....Nice shot though...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yes i process my own deer, it took a chunk off both bones. no broken blades


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice hole! I got a buddy that swears by grim reapers. I shoot slick tricks myself.

lg_mouth


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I gotta stand up here the rage is a great broad head and if you hit the deer where you are suppose to you do not have to worry about the shoulder but then again stuff happens. I have burried the rage in shoulders and have had similar results to the one you are showing here. Not trying to cause stuff here but gotta stand up for the rage. None the less good deer man and congrats


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

and i believe that any broadhead will work if you hit them where you are supposed to but we all know stuff happens. Rage simply will not penetrate well because it has to much resistance. not only have i personally done it but have had it happen to several of my friends. Why shoot a broadhead that leaves no room for error when you can shoot one that makes up for bad shots?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

and I am stating there is room for error I personally no that from a deer I shot last week. rage broadheads penetrate very well even in bone. Plus I believe you have a two inch opening compared to a inch and 3/8 that seems like more room for error to me but i am no spokesman for rage or anything and if and when I get burnt by them I will make the switch to something new. but I have taken six deer with rage heads and two of the six were not great shots one shoulder and one spine both breaking bones and both getting the job done. just had to stick up a little for them


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm with you nicklesman, the rage has never failed me in the last two seasons. The one-out-of-six that got away was due to poor placement. I wonder if any of the "haters" have noticed the recall Rage made on some of the 2-blade broadheads. There was a manufacturer defect and if you google rage recall you can see the defective ones.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Knew2Fish said:


> I'm with you nicklesman, the rage has never failed me in the last two seasons. The one-out-of-six that got away was due to poor placement. I wonder if any of the "haters" have noticed the recall Rage made on some of the 2-blade broadheads. There was a manufacturer defect and if you google rage recall you can see the defective ones.


What was the defect about? I bought a pack of two blades last year at the local archery shop and ended up taking them back because the 2" blades looked like they got run over by a truck they were so chewed up. Plus the razor tip's were way off center. One of the guys at the shop and I went through about 6 other packs before I was able to find 3 good ones.

Mike


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

unfortunatley it was on the three blade not the two blade but none the less it was about them not opening on impact what they did to fix the problem was roung the edge of them a little


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

also I have had the tip off center before the screw was loose very easy fix but they shouldnt be recieved like that I would have called rage and complained


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone have problems with reapers opening? any recalls on reapers? hmm nope


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

For a second, I thought I was on a BROWNS/STILLERS forum.... geez.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Very interesting on the Rage products. My buddy this year has purchased a new xcaliber X bow and then bought rage broadheads. He is a excellent shot and practiced nearly every night. Then comes open season, on opening day he harvested a nice doe but she was gut shot, he just could not figure out how that happened again he is a good shot and practices. Since he has shot at 3 different deer and cleanly missed each. He was thinking the rage blades are opening when the bolt is first shot, the blades open and the arrow takes off like a airplane. Practice, practice then he pulled out one of his older wal mart brand broadheads and bam the next deer he shoots drops in 40 yards with a heart shot, has any one else had this issue with Rage.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Weekender I have talke to a few people about the rage and they are not recommended for a faster crossbow do to that problem what is tthe fps I think if I remember right they said anything over 325 you want to stay away from them. I do not know how true it is but they said the vibration of the bow may be causing them to open to another major down fall of them. everything has there kinks though hopefully they will get it resolved. he may want to look at another broadhead


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Weekender, I found that the actual Rage 2 blades flew different than the practice heads as well. The practice heads fly exactly like field tips with no difference in the way you align them. Take a close look at the actual broadhead and you'll notice the blades hang out futher creating a bit of windage. If you do a bit of tuning, i found they will fly a lot better.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you believe in a product you should promote it, but why tear down another product. I can go get a thousand testimonials if you like from hunters singing the praises of the Rage 2 blade so why are you making negative comments? Did you have a bad experience with it? So what. I have had bad experiences with Thunderheads so I guess they are just a big pile of crap huh???? If you or any of your friends have 2 blade Rage broadheads that they don't want because they don't like them, then they can send them to me. I will be glad to use them.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Crittergitter don't get your shorts in a bunch. I was just stating the facts and wondering if anyone has had a simular issue with rage blades. As my buddy just does not miss, yet alone 3 times. Buy some more of them as they may be 49.99 next season.


----------

